# chip affect integrity?



## studman50 (Aug 15, 2009)

here are some photo's of a 125gal with a small chip on the corner, so you think this would comprimise it?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

take a look at the thread named omg omg omg!!! under freshwater aquariums and see if your willing to risk something like that


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

true that... you could try filling it up outside and letting it sit for a few days though and maybe do a couple of strength tests by pushing on it a little bit or over filling it


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Of course it will harm the integrity. Think about a chipped window in a car...but with a thousand lbs of water behind it. It starts as a small crack, but now there is a mechanical weakness that causes the glass to flex, lengthening the crack, increasing stress on the crack, lengthening the crack, etc. Is it a chip, or are there some micro cracks?

125 gallons on your floor...I hope you have insurance.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

My 75 gallon has thos same chips in 2 corners and i have it up, full of water. But a 125 i would be ify on, if there is any type of small cracks it would lead to disaster. I filled mine up with water for 2 weeks, and rocked it, bumped it, an shook the liven **** out of it. (*Remember in my garage*). *Not my house* maybe that will help. Its worth a shot.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

What's the height of it?

Maybe do a fiberglass/resin bodge job?


Or just sand it smooth so there are no starts.


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd not mind it if it were a small tank such as a 5 to 15 gallon one. But this is 125 gallons we're talking about. There's a lot of pressure being exerted by the water on the glass. Better not risk it. Just have it repaired.


----------



## studman50 (Aug 15, 2009)

well im doing the true test now... it has about 80lbs of live rock, 1in of sand and full of water...only time will tell now.. it doesnt have sharp edges but my buddy had an idea of doing molding up the sides for decorations too.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a 90 gallon with a similar chip on the edge and its been running for 2 years and hasnt leaked a drop or started any kind of stress crack............i filled it up outside (as suggested by someone here about your tank), left it go for a few days and it was fine............IMO, if you dont see issues with the seal on the inside of the tank, i would try the fill and wait theory outside and hope for the best...........comparing aquarium glass to a windshield is a little bit of a stretch........auto glass is made up of layered glass, not one solid piece like aquarium glass


----------

